# Moving Stone



## greenpastureslc (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> They built them by hand 5000 years ago. No machines, all with day labor.


More like slave labor!


----------



## K custom home (Aug 30, 2005)

LH, Subcontract this part of the job.


----------

